# Morewood Makulu 2013



## CorollaG6 (22. September 2012)

Hi, 

hat jemand schon weitere Informationen zum Makulu 2013? 
Ich habe bisher noch gar nichts von gehört. 
Könnte jetzt sein, dass 

a) alles beim alten belassen wird

oder 

b) in 2013 was ganz neues rauskommt, was eventuell noch nicht fertig ist und deswegen nicht vorgestellt werden kann / darf? 

Falls jemand was weiß, würde mich das sehr interessieren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

Ich persönlich habe auch noch nichts vom 2013er Makulu gehört, jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass es bei Rahmen (Geometrie, etc.) keine Änderungen geben wird.

Der Vertrieb bleibt ja weiterhin bei SN, deswegen gehe ich auch davon aus, dass wieder Spank Teile und BOS verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2012)

sowas?
grad im pornicious bikes thread gesehen, hab erst verbeigescrolled weil ich es mit dem oberrohr direkt für ein izimu gehalten habe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Oktober 2012)

Geile Kiste


----------



## RobG301 (12. Oktober 2012)

Sieht toll aus! Wobei ich ja nen Fan von dem Raw-Rahmen bin egal, welcher Hersteller! Sieht einfach (fast) immer klasse aus!

Gibts eigentlich nen Thread für Downhillbikes für große Menschen (über 1,90m)?
Hab so nichts gefunden!

Makulu hab ich ja schon gehört sagen die einen ist gut und die Anderen, das es etwas kompakt sein könnte! Gibts denn generell Modelle die für große Menschen taugen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mich da wer auf nen Thread verweisen könnte oder mir Tipps geben könnte, gerne auch per PN!


----------



## fone (12. Oktober 2012)

also wirklich kompakt finde ich das makulu nicht. also das oberrohr ist jetzt nicht gerade kurz.


----------



## RobG301 (12. Oktober 2012)

fone schrieb:


> also wirklich kompakt finde ich das makulu nicht. also das oberrohr ist jetzt nicht gerade kurz.



Gut, noch eine Meinung in die Richtung zu hören!
Spricht wieder für den Kauf eines Makulu!


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Oktober 2012)

fone schrieb:


> also wirklich kompakt finde ich das makulu nicht. also das oberrohr ist jetzt nicht gerade kurz.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, ich fahre ein L und bin 1,89m. Mir passt es perfekt und ich empfinde es nicht als kompakt


----------



## ollum104 (7. Dezember 2012)

.


----------

